# Wood Plugs



## Sonia (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a storage bench that sits at the foot of the bed. It has 4 lag screws that are recessed, but the wooden plugs are missing. I've tried 3/8" and 1/2" which were to small and too large. I ordered some 7/16" thinking that they would fit as the 1/2" was close but I couldn't get it in without banging it in and I didn't want to do that because I need access to the screws. The 7/16" falls out. Is there anything I can do to get this to stay in or should I just use the 1/2" and sand them down a bit? Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Measure across the hole to get the diameter at it's widest point. It is probably a Metric hole. I donno if they make Metric dowels, maybe?
Lacking a Metric dowel look on Ebay for wooden screw hole plugs which are common to some imported furniture. 
These are slightly less than 1/2" or .50":








Wood Button Plugs 0.47 Inch Oak Hardwood Screw Hole Furniture Plugs 10 Pcs | eBay


Specification:Fit Hole Dia.: 12mm / 0.47"Bottom Top Dia.: 18mm / 0.7"Total Height: 8mm / 0.3"Material: Oak; Color: WoodenPackage Included: 10 x Wood Button Plugs Description:1. Practical Parts - Good for filling in unsightly screw holes; can be installed easily with wood glue.2. Wide Use - Can...



www.ebay.com





the entire range here:








Wood screw hole plugs for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for Wood screw hole plugs at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

Are you overthinking this? 

Put a dab of silicone on the back of the 7/16 and pop it in. The silicon will keep it from falling out but is non-permanent and easily overcome if you need to remove the pug to get to the recessed lag screws.


----------

